# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  رابط مباراة المريخ والأهلي شندي 20 ديسمبر 2019

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مبيناً

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## خالد العوض

*منعم يا وش الخير 
امنياتى ان اتاوق  بعد ساعة من الان. والقاك كاتب. قوووووووووووووووووووول 
نلتقى  والنصر للمريخ بحول الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ وقر أعيننا بنصره
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوعنجة يعلن تشكيلة المريخ لمواجهة الأهلي شندي 
المركز الإعلامي 
أعلن المدير الفني لفريق المريخ الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة عن التشكيلة الأساسية التي سيخوض بها مواجهة الأهلي شندي في الدوري الممتاز عند الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم الجمعة باستاد الخرطوم .حيث سيدفع ابوعنجة بعلي ابوعشرين في المرمي ورباعي خط دفاع مكون من حمزة داؤؤد وامير كمال وصلاح نمر ومحمد محمود وسيلعب في الوسط رمضان عجب وضياء محجوب ومحمد هاشم التكت فيما يقود الهجوم مايكل ميكروفي سيف تيري والصادق شلش
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين انصر المريخ نصراً مبين 
*

----------


## خالد العوض

*الله يسهل بس ياها عادة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان عجب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مبروك الفوز بهدف والثلاثة نقاط 
والصدارة عن جدارة





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مبرووووووووك الفوز والثلاثة نقاط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهايه المباراه
المريخ يغتال الأهلي شندي بهدف رمضان عجب  ويتصدر

المريخ 1 الأهلي شندي 0

دوري السودان الممتاز


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





مليون مبروك يا وش السعد
*

----------


## خالد إبراهيم

*الف مبرووووووك فوز و ثلاث نقاط و صدارة
ربنا أديم الافراح
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*ألف مبروك احبتنا الصفوة على هذا الفوز وهذا الاداء القوى خاصة فى الشوط الثانى ...
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مبروووك الثلاثه نقاط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

صدارة بجدارة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يسارية رمضانية تسقط الشنداوية وتستعيد الصدارة المريخية

#بدون_عنوان

حقق المريخ الزعيم  مساء اليوم فوزا صعبا بهدف وحيد على أهلي شندي ضمن الدوري الممتاز وجاء الهدف في الدقيقة 76 بيسارية رمضانية من العكسية التيرية اسقطت الشنداوية واستعادت الصدارة المريخية برصيد 32 نقطة..
عموما كان اداء المريخ دون الوسط بسبب الغيابات في صفوف الفريق للدرجة التي استعان بها مدربه أبوعنجة بلاعب الشباب عبد الكريم الغربال بسبب عدم وجود بدلاء في خط المقدمة بعد الأداء المتواضع للاعب شلش..
ونتيجة لذلك تسيد أهلي شندي الشوط الاول والجزء الاول من الشوط الثاني واضاع مهاجمو الأهلي فرصا كثيرة مضمونة وبخاصة من لاعبه ياسر مزمل وبصراحة لم يكن وسط المريخ ودفاعه في يومهم.. وبعد ثلث الساعة من الشوط الثاني دانت السيطرة للفرقة الحمراء حتى أتي الفرج من رمضان بعد تقدمه للهجوم وعودة التكت للوسط قبل ربع ساعة من نهاية المباراة..
لعب للمريخ ابوعشرين في المرمي ورباعي خط دفاع مكون من حمزة داؤؤد وامير كمال وصلاح نمر ومحمد محمود ولعب في الوسط رمضان عجب وضياء محجوب ومحمد هاشم التكت فيما قاد الهجوم مايكل ميكروفي سيف تيري والصادق شلش (عبد الكريم) ..

*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*قوووون رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*


*

----------


## mistikawy

*الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Abu Reem

*مبروك. أحسن حاجه إنو بعد كورتنا مع هلال الأبيض في الأبيض في الدوره الأولى حنكون لعبنا 9 مباريات خارج العاصمه .. وحنجي الدوره التانيه باقي لينا بس 5 مباريات بس خارج العاصمه. أهم ما فيهم كورة حي العرب بورتسودان وأهلي شندي... بحساب إنو مباريات الفلاح وهلال كادوقلي والشرطه أهون .. ربنا يهون ويدينا الفي مرادنا.. بس يا ابو عنجه أبعد لينا شلش دا ..
*

----------

